# A nice SSD reference



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.johnnylucky.org/data-storage/ssd-database.html is a very comprehensive reference, showing both the controller and the type of memory in almost every SSD available.  They also have links to reviews.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks wblock@,  this information is appreciated. I will need a more capacity storage device.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Dell has an SSD FAQ that is very good, covers all the basic terms yet is very understandable.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Where I can find solvent information (good source recommendation) that can ratify that SSD are the future replacement of the HDD? If confirmed, improve durability, price and capacity of SSD is the great challenge for the manufacturers. Overcome the limits of Moore's law if using memristors instead of transistors (can giving amazing benchmarks results).


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

SSDs can't replace hard drives.  At least not yet, the cost is just too high.  And there's also an issue with how long data is retained after the power is off.  As that Dell FAQ shows, when the SSD is at end-of-life, data can start disappearing if the power is left off for a few months.

Memristors... too soon to tell.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going to read the Magnetic Storage Handbook 2nd Edition.

Hopefully soon have good documentation. Is needed to improve support 

Really thanks for your time wblock@

Regards.


----------



## m6tt (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is an amazing thread where numerous drives are pushed to write failure. Note as wblock stated that in some tests the drives work until powered off, at which point they die immediately. 6PB on Samsung 830 is nothing to sneeze at though, even if it was on life support!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm&


----------

